# [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets at San Antonio Spurs



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(5-3)/(2-5)*


When/Where:
*Friday, November 14, 8:30 PM ET*


























*Brooks / McGrady / Artest / Scola / Yao*


















*Hill / Mason / Udoka / Duncan / Oberto*


_*Preview*_



> The offseason acquisition of Ron Artest gave the Houston Rockets a "Big Three" they hoped could contend with that of the San Antonio Spurs.
> 
> As the Southwest Division rivals head into their first meeting of the season, however, Houston's trio clearly has the advantage over San Antonio's injury-plagued nucleus.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

Hayes on Duncan???????????

Stop Duncan and we win. (As long as Parker and GInobili are out)


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

Yao usually guards him.

One of the Spurs games last year was possibly the most entertaining game of the season for us. It was the one with the Yao putback while drawing the foul on Duncan near the end.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

Any word on suspensions?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*



> Hayes on Duncan???????????
> Stop Duncan and we win. (As long as Parker and GInobili are out)


Exactly. With no TP of Ginobs we just need to make Duncan work for it and we should walk away with the W.



> Any word on suspensions?


I think since there were no punches thrown it is going to be tough for the NBA to issue any suspensions. Last word was that Barnes could possibly get suspended for being the instigator but again the NBA would be setting a pretty bad precident considering no punches flew. Apparantly he a Rafer have a history???


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

I've heard on ESPN that they would be issued out today. I think Barnes will be, and I would understand if Alston got suspended for a game. He may have not instigated it but he went to lash out at Barnes. Other than that I think fines would be reasonable.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

Stopping Duncan is the key here. Play good D and this game should be ours.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

Rafer out two games


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*



HayesFan said:


> Rafer out two games


Barry is out for this game too. Guess we'll see Luther playing. :uhoh:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

Aaron brooks starting???? Win!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

LOL can any of our PFs play SF as well??????????
(Maybe Luis can fit in there for a few minutes.)There is plenty of minutes to go round at PF-C.
But we are low on talent in the backcourt
Battie Barry Alston Francis all out........

Yao
Scola-Landry-Hayes
Battier
McGrady-Wafer
Brooks-Head

Not too happy about the rotation............


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

It's time for Stevie!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

This is like an insult to Francis.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

Go easy on our boys tonight


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

Not going well...............

Damn we are playing a Manu & Tony less Spurs and are barely leading. Rafer is going to be a huge loss nobody else really knows how to set up and run an offense.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

Aaron shouldnt be taking more shots than Yao TMAC & Luis
This is why Rafer is so important.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

Didnt see the game except the last 2 seconds. What happened?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*



FreeMason Jr. said:


> Go easy on our boys tonight


Thanks, guys


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*



FreeMason Jr. said:


> Go easy on our boys tonight


Did they go easy enough for you.................

WOW TMAC ARTEST YAO vs Duncan and they still lose.............

Aaron is not a starting PG I am sorry.
Atleast that stops that debate. Rafer is our best PG but we need an upgrade.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*



Legend-Like said:


> Didnt see the game except the last 2 seconds. What happened?


We blew a 10 plus lead with 3 mins to go............


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

It's official. Rafer Alston is the best.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*



hroz said:


> We blew a 10 plus lead with 3 mins to go............


So who are you guys willing to blame for this game?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

WTF!!?? I was at the movies checking up on the score, came home to see we're ahead by 8 with around 3min left, and lo and behold, WE ****IN LOST!!! ****IN BULL****!!!! HOW THE **** DO YOU LOSE TO THE SPURS WITH ONLY TIM DUNCAN!!!??? **** THIS ****!!!

Lemme take my *** to bed.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*



hroz said:


> WOW TMAC ARTEST YAO vs Duncan and they still lose.............


We also got a steal of a draft pick with George Hill (which is kinda all thanks to the Rockets) and Bonner had his once a season performance tonight. 

I guess the Rockets owed the Spurs one after that 13 points in 30 seconds shebacle.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

Its almost like Rafer is the most important member on this team. If TMAC goes down Ron Ron, Batman & Barry can back him up(ditto for Ron Ron). Yao goes down Deke will be signed and step in and add more defense(though our offense would suffer). Carluis Scolandry goes down Chuck plays more minutes. Rafer goes down and Aaron is the starting PG with Luther as backup.............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*



Legend-Like said:


> So who are you guys willing to blame for this game?


I am blaming the NBA officialdom for suspending Rafer for defending himself. The guy did not do anything wrong in my book.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

I didn't see **** tonight, but I'm blaming the whole team for sucking big balls.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

Wow. This is a terrible lost. You just can't underestimate the Spurs.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*

Adelman really is a worse coach than Van Gundy. He persists in running the offense through T-Mac, who is little more than an above-average player at this point. Why make Yao the third option when he is clearly the best scorer on the team? JVG was criticized for being inflexible, but Adelman is just as bad. You have to mould your system around your talent, not the other way around.

Remember, Van Gundy won 52 games with injuries with an infinitely worse supporting cast around Yao and McGrady.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets @ San Antonio Spurs*



gi0rdun said:


> This is like an insult to Francis.


Francis is injured.

As for the game, nothing to see here, just move on.


----------

